# Deployment question for LEO's...



## cdonnelly (3 Aug 2007)

Hello all, 

I have a question for any LEO's that have taken leave from their department and deployed specifically to Afghanistan. Has anyone looked into bringing their department issue sidearm into theatre ? I am deploying and would much rather have my sidearm as my backup weapon. Before I officially tackle this issue I would like to hear some feedback from others. As a caveat...my department has verbally showed interest in providing a 9mm version of my current issue sidearm (SIG P226 DAK trigger). 

Thanks


----------



## Donut (3 Aug 2007)

Well not specific to LEO, the matter of non-isue sidearms has been raised before (incl with 1-08).  With very few (read CSOR) exceptions, the answer has been no.


----------



## noneck (4 Aug 2007)

The CF has very specific policies regarding this issue. Unless the weapon is issued to you by the CF then you will not be able to take it, regardless of wether the weapon is in the inventory or not. 

If you were going as a PRT LEO then you could take your department issued firearm and also be issued a C8, at least that's what our guys are carrying in theater. On that topic have you heard anything about VPD jumping on the PRT bandwagon?

Noneck


----------



## cdonnelly (6 Aug 2007)

I haven't heard anything in the works yet...thanks for the responses.


----------

